# tanteos y error



## cinamon_at

Estimad@s amig@s:

¿Alguien podría ayudarme con el significado de "tanteos y error"? La frase entera es: "Siempre hay cosas que se podrían haber hecho mejor, y en España ha habido tanteos y error." La frase es de un articulo de Miguel Yuste para "El País" sobre asuntos y tendencias de inmigración.

Mi intento es: "Es gibt immer Dinge, die man hätte besser machen können, und in Spanien gab es Volltreffer und Fehler." 

Lo que más me molesta es el hecho que "tanteos" es plural y "error" no. Busqué en la Red, pero por lo visto no hay ningún dicho y ninguna explicación. Las traducciones de "tanteo" o "tantear" no me agraden, por decir algo.

Muchísimas gracias antemano por vuestra ayuda 
Cinamon


----------



## Sidjanga

_tanteo y error_ scheint in der Tat der übliche Ausdruck zu sein, und der Plural ist dann wohl eine Spontankreation des Autors - oder einfach ein Versehen.

Und nachdem _tantear _ja im Wesentlichen _aussondieren/herausfinden_ bedeutet, denke ich, dass das doch einfach die spanische Variante von "Versuch und Irrtum" sein muss, oder?


----------



## cinamon_at

Gracias Sigianga, pero Versuch und Irrtum es ensayo y error en español. Pero nunca se sabe....


----------



## Sidjanga

Stimmt. Aber vielleicht ist es eine Alternative?
Mal sehen, was die Muttersprachler sagen.


----------



## LordNazgul

Hi,

Sigianga hat Recht... das Fehlen des Plurals ist wohl ein Fehler des Autors. Oder er hat dadurch versucht sich literarisch hervorzuheben..was auch immer.

"tanteo" kommt von "tantear" was soviel wie "abtasten" oder "prüfen" bedeutet.

Man muss es sich so vorstellen: "Im Spanien hat man sich _vorgetastet_ (man hat verschiedenes versucht)  und es gab dabei auch Fehler."

Also wäre es durchaus legitim es hier mit "Versuche" zu übersetzen.

Natürlich kann man auch sagen, z.B,: "man hat verschiedenes _geprüft_", aber da er sagt es gab auch Fehler, muss man davon ausgehen, dass man es eben _geprüft und das Resultat dieser Prüfung dann ausgeführt hat_, was ja fast das selbe ist wie ein Versuch.

Grüße


----------



## cinamon_at

Hola ;-)

¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda! Ich werde das ganz einfach so in die Übersetzung mit übernehmen und mal sehen, wie es ankommt. Mir gefällt es jedenfalls gut!

Saludos
Cin


----------

